# No Quitters



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

OK everyone, why am I the only one that seems to be keeping everything up to date here.

Hilary where are you?  Stay out of the bread box!!!!!

Hammer, I know you've been around.  

Iain, I know your back from your trip.

KG, Tigress, how come you 2 haven't been logging the past few days.  You didn't give up did you.

No excuses everyone, I've been really sick and I am still going here.  Don't you girls want to be in that bikini this summer?  

So, whats the excuses here.  MMMMMmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Kick their asses Jodster


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Get EM Jodi! 

Glad you're feelin' better! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 16, 2003)

No worries here Jodi, I only worked half days thurs and friday because I am still sick and don't seem to be getting better. So I am just sort of taking a break from everything, and that includes posting.  I will be back monday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> No worries here Jodi, I only worked half days thurs and friday because I am still sick and don't seem to be getting better. So I am just sort of taking a break from everything, and that includes posting.  I will be back monday.



Better not include your Program! 

(Sugar, WON'T help the immune system, btw...I don't mean this pornally...sex does)


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2003)

Jodi,

Thanks, still here!  I will be back at keeping my posting up to date on monday.  Things have been real crazy at work.  Anyway, there is never any intention of quitting here.

IDF


----------



## tigress (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Better not include your Program!
> 
> (Sugar, WON'T help the immune system, btw...I don't mean this pornally...sex does)
> DP



Ummm....I got the sex covered, trust me! 
 I never go without that! 

Yes, have been breaking from the program, just temporarily, and it's weird, but i do feel better?!?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Gang! No, I haven't quit. My computer isn't working properly but, I'll be posting from somewhere else


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Jodi - I'm back.  But I'm such a loser.  Always starting up and then messing up.  Workouts have been good eating plan has been shot to hell - again. 
No excuse - I guess I just suck.


----------

